# OTBS Roster



## Dutch (Mar 16, 2009)

Order of the Thin Blue Smoke: 

Tulsa Jeff: OTBS #001
SoFlaQuer: OTBS #002
Dutch: OTBS #003
brianj517: OTBS #004
larry maddock: OTBS #005
Monty: OTBS #006
smokin_all_night: OTBS #007
dacdots: OTBS #008
JohnnyReb: OTBS #009
bearswoodshop: OTBS #010
buzzard: OTBS #011
Bob-BQn: OTBS #012
bwsmith_2000: OTBS #013
Ranger72: OTBS #014
Sasquatch: OTBS #015
Burksmoke: OTBS #016
bigdaddyviking67: OTBS #017
Scott in KC: OTBS #018   IN MEMORIAM 
markeli: OTBS #019
jlloyd99: OTBS #020
bekellog81: OTBS #021
WillKat98: OTBS #022
jminion: OTBS #023
roksmith: OTBS #024
cajunsmoker: OTBS #025
Gremlin: OTBS #026
prplptcrzr2003: OTBS #027
salmonclubber: OTBS #028  IN MEMORIAM 
Iceman62: OTBS #029
JoeD617: OTBS #030
nmayeux: OTBS #031
Cheech: OTBS #032
Shellbellc OTBS #033
Smokemom: OTBS #034
SmokeMack: OTBS #035
Tommy C: OTBS #036
vulcan75001: OTBS #037
Doug123: OTBS #038
meowey: OTBS #039
Up in Smoke: OTBS #040
SmokyOkie: OTBS #041 *BANNED*
jabo: OTBS #042
ultramag: OTBS #043
mrgrumpy: OTBS #044 
q3131a: OTBS #045 
nottooyoungtosmoke: OTBS #046 
Gunslinger: OTBS #047 
cajun_1: OTBS #048 
Illini: OTBS #049 
deejayDebi: OTBS #050 *Temporary Suspension*
msmith: OTBS #051
chris_harper: OTBS #052
GoFish: OTBS #053
Pyre: OTBS #054
PigCicles: OTBS #055
smoked: OTBS #056
coz: OTBS #057 
MoHntr: OTBS #058
tonto1117: OTBS #059
Bud: OTBS #060
Salbaje Gato: OTBS #061 
gypc: OTBS #062
Zardnock: OTBS #063
goat: OTBS #064
Skeeter: OTBS #065
Reflect: OTBS #066
Big Al: OTBS #067
Dionysus: OTBS #068
Peculiarmike: OTBS #069
oillogger: OTBS #070
Squeezy: OTBS #071
teacup13: OTBS #072
bbq bubba: OTBS #073
linescum: OTBS #074
Shortone: OTBS #075
T-Bone Tim: OTBS #076
hillbillysmoker: OTBS #077
hawg heaven: OTBS #078
Ron50: OTBS #079
gypsyseagod: OTBS #080
Triple B: OTBS #081
WVSmokeMan: OTBS #082
Watery Eyes: OTBS #083
Crewdawg52: OTBS #084
Keywesmoke: OTBS #085
jts70: OTBS #086
Texan: OTBS #087
Blackhawk19: OTBS #088
Big Arm's Smoking: OTBS #089   IN MEMORIAM 
CrownoverCoke: OTBS #090
Catfish: OTBS #091
Smokincowboy: OTBS #092
Mossymo: OTBS #093
Richoso1: OTBS #094   IN MEMORIAM 
brennan: OTBS #095
Smokinmeat: OTBS #096
low&slow: OTBS #097
FlaGriller: OTBS #098
LisaCSCO: OTBS #099
Navionjim: OTBS #100
Ozark RT: OTBS #101
AZ Redneck: OTBS #102
Chrish: OTBS #103 *BANNED*
Motley Cue: OTBS #104
ZAPPER: OTBS #105
ajthepoolman: OTBS #106
StarsfaninCO: OTBS #107
BA_Loko: OTBS #108
ColeySmokinBBQ: OTBS #109  IN MEMORIAM   
Richtee: OTBS #110
Smokingforlife: OTBS #111
Smokebuzz: OTBS #112
Walking Dude: OTBS #113   IN MEMORIAM 
Johd49455: OTBS #114
Deer Meat: OTBS #115
Kew_el_steve: OTBS #116
Flash: OTBS #117
Fatback Joe: OTBS #118
Chadpole: OTBS #119
Cowgirl: OTBS #120
Vlap: OTBS #121
jmedic: OTBS #122
Pescadero: OTBS #123
Placebo: OTBS #124
Desert Smokin: OTBS #125
Geek with Fire: OTBS #126
bbqpitstop: OTBS #127
Seaham358: OTBS #128
Glued2it: OTBS #129 *BANNED*
ds7662: OTBS #130
Gramason: OTBS #131
Smokey's my pet: OTBS #132
Longshot: OTBS #133
Texas-Hunter: OTBS #134
BustedLuckBarBQ: OTBS #135
desertlites: OTBS #136   IN MEMORIAM 
Capt. Dan: OTBS #137   IN MEMORIAM 
Smokin Steve: OTBS #138
travcoman:OTBS #139
bb53chevpro: OTBS #140
Sumosmoke: OTBS #141
CinnamonKC: OTBS #142
pineywoods: OTBS #143
Ableman: OTBS #144
Seboke: OTBS #145
erain: OTBS #146
WilliamZanzinger: OTBS #147
Earache My Eye: OTBS #148
White Cloud: OTBS #149
BBQGoddess: OTBS #150
chef_boy812: OTBS #151
DonO: OTBS #152
ronp100343:OTBS #153   IN MEMORIAM 
daboys: OTBS #154 
ShooterRick: OTBS #155
WaysideRanch: OTBS #156
krusher: OTBS #157
DINGLE: OTBS #158
Bassman: OTBS #159   IN MEMORIAM 
Smoking gun: OTBS #160
bmudd14474: OTBS #161
DaveNH: OTBS #162
DDave: OTBS #163
lcruzen: OTBS #164
morkdach: OTBS #165
mulepackin: OTBS #166
wutang: OTBS #167
Rivet: OTBS #168
grothe: OTBS #169 
Pops6927: OTBS #170
The Dude Abides: OTBS #171
TasunkaWitko: OTBS #172 
irishteabear: OTBS #173
Cajunsmoke13: OTBS #174
Billbo: OTBS #175
RickW, OTBS #176
Kookie, OTBS #177
Pignit, OTBS #178
chisoxjim, OTBS #179


----------



## Dutch (Nov 5, 2009)

Well, who would have thought that we would have enough OTBS Members to make the list longer than the allowable 10,000 character limit? The OTBS Roster is now in two sections.

Okie Joe, OTBS #180
    forluvofsmoke, OTBS #181
    oldschoolbbq, OTBS #182 _(formerly known as bbqfans)_
    Beer-B-Q, OTBS #183
    GnuBee, OTBS #184
    ALX, OTBS #185
    FireItUp, OTBS #186
    Fired Up, OTBS #187
    BBQ Engineer, OTBS #188
    Meat Hunter, OTBS #189 BANNED
    mballi3011, OTBS #190   IN MEMORIAM 
    Got14U, OTBS #191
    Carpetride, OTBS #192
    Bigtrain74, OTBS #193
    DanMcG, OTBS #194
    oldpiodog, OTBS #195
    Kurtsara, OTBS #196
    Smokeguy, OTBS #197
    Silverwolf636, OTBS #198
    Danger Dan: OTBS #199
    3montes: OTBS #200
    Fishawn: OTBS #201 *SUSPENDED/BANNED*
    deltadude: OTBS #202
    Bbally: OTBS #203
    meatball: OTBS #204
    Uncle Lar: OTBS #205
    RW Willy: OTBS #206
    ellymae: OTBS #207
Fourthwind: OTBS #208
    scpatterson: OTBS #209
    JaxGatorz: OTBS #210
    ChefRob: OTBS #211
   rbranstner: OTBS #212
   greybeard: OTBS #213
  werdwolf, OTBS #214
eman: OTBS #215   IN MEMORIAM 
Walle: OTBS #216
Bearcarver: OTBS #217   
Scarbelly: OTBS #218   IN MEMORIAM 
TJohnson: OTBS #219
meateater:  OTBS #220 *BANNED   *
JIRodriguez: OTBS #221
miamirick:  OTBS #222
alblancher: OTBS #223
SmokingOhioButcher: OTBS #224
SmokingAl: OTBS #225
Squirrel: OTBS #226
fpnmf: OTBS #227   IN MEMORIAM 
Raptor700: OTBS #228
Adiochiro3: OTBS #229
rp RibKing: OTBS #230
Smokey Mo: OTBS #231
Biaviian: OTBS #232
Fishwestler: OTBS #233
Venture: OTBS #234
Tom37: OTBS #235
RdKnB:  OTBS #236
ECTO1:  OTBS #237
JustPassingThru: OTBS #238
DaveOmak:  OTBS #239
Coffee_Junkie:  OTBS #240
Alelover:  OTBS #241
NEPAS:  OTBS #242
boykjo: OTBS #243
africanmeat: OTBS #244
chef-jimmyj: OTBS #245   IN MEMORIAM 
sprky: OTBS #246
s2k9k: OTBS #247
jarjarchef: OTBS #248
sqwib: OTBS 249
shoneyboy: OTBS #250
so-ms-smoker: OTBS #251
bamafan:: OTBS #252
xutfuzzy, OTBS #253
Shannon127: OTBS #254
Davidhef88, OTBS #255
SeenRed: OTBS #256
PGSmoker64: OTBS #257
Woodcutter: OTBS #258
Jrod62, OTBS #259
piaconis: OTBS #260
Smoking B: OTBS #261
Bluebombersfan: OTBS #262
Mdboatbum: OTBS #263
KathrynN: OTBS #264  BANNED
Moikel: OTBS #265
Wes W, OTBS #266
Mike Johnson: OTBS #267
dirtsailor2003: OTBS #268


----------



## Dutch (Feb 10, 2014)

List #2 was getting kind of long, so here we go with the new OTBS Members to start the Class of 2014!

JckDanls07: OTBS #269
Chef Willie: OTBS #270
Disco:OTBS #271
Driedstick: OTBS #272
Foamheart: OTBS #273
GaryHibbert: OTBS #274
bandcollector: OTBS #275
lkrus: OTBS #276
raastros2: OTBS #277
SnorkelingGirl: OTBS #278
AK1: OTBS #279
Atomicsmoke: OTBS #280
BDSkelly: OTBS #281
BlueWhisper: OTBS #282
B-one: OTBS #283
C farmer:  OTBS #284
Cliffcarter:  OTBS #285
Cmayna: OTBS #286
CrankyBuzzard: OTBS #287
DanBono: OTBS #288
DaRicksta: OTBS #289
Demosthenes9: OTBS #290
Dukeburger: OTBS #291
Dward51: OTBS #292
Gary s: OTBS #293
Humdinger: OTBS #294
Joe Black: OTBS #295
Lemans: OTBS #296
Mneeley490: OTBS #297
Noboundries: OTBS #298
Pits 4 Brains: OTBS #299
Rabbithutch: OTBS #300
realtorterry: OTBS #301
Reinhard: OTBS #302
Smokin Monkey: OTBS #303
Wade: OTBS #304
WaterinHoleBrew: OTBS #305

.


----------



## Dutch (Dec 20, 2018)

Well, it's been a loooong time in coming but here is the 2018 Class of Knights and Knightess's of the Order of the Thin Blue Smoke! Welcome!

Chilerelleno:  OTBS 306
Buzzy:  OTBS 307
Hoity Toit:  OTBS 308
Smokin Peachey:  OTBS 309
AB Canuck:  OTBS 310
SonnyE:  OTBS 311
Crazymoon:  OTBS 312
Gmc2003:  OTBS 313
Hillbillyrkstr:  OTBS 314
tropics:  OTBS 315
Indaswamp:  OTBS 316
Halfsmoked:  OTBS 317
Motolife313: OTBS 318
Wbf610:  OTBS 319
Old Sarge:  OTBS 320
Worktogthr:  OTBS 321
Smokerjim: OTBS 322
Chopsaw:  OTBS 323
Ironhorse07:  OTBS 324
Mosparky:  OTBS 325
Bregent:  OTBS 326
Zwiller:  OTBS 327
LanceR:  OTBS 328
Uncle Eddie:  OTBS 329
dr.k:  OTBS 330
Dougmays: OTBS 331
tallbm:  OTBS 332
ravenclan:  OTBS 333
retfr8flyr: OTBS 334
Hardcookin:  OTBS 335
Holly2015:  OTBS 336
Motocrash:  OTBS 337
Mneeley490:  OTBS 338
Flatbroke:  OTBS 339


----------



## Dutch (Jun 7, 2021)

I was hoping to post our new inductees to the OTBS for the Memorial Day holiday for the Kick-off for summer, but life complications got in the way. Without further delay here they are!
Sowsage: OTBS #357
Sawhorseray: OTBS #358
Brokenhandle: OTBS #359
MJB05615: OTBS #360
JC in GB: OTBS #361
Secondhandsmoker: OTBS #362
Hawging It: OTBS #363
Smokin' in AZ: OTBS #364
Tag0401: OTBS #365
Mike243: OTBS #366
Kevin Deshazo: OTBS #367
BrianGSDTexoma: OTBS #368
Thirdeye: OTBS #369
SmokinEdge: OTBS #370
Braz: OTBS #371
2Mac: OTBS #372
WV_Crusader: OTBS #373
Fueling Around: OTBS #374-Member requested removal from OTBS


----------

